# Any input is appreciated :( please



## Tootie_x_rouge (Jan 27, 2021)

Ummm Quick background info. I just got my bunny for free from a pet shop that wanted to get rid of a bunny they had. I am not so sure the breed but he is all black and they told me he is a year old. Important to not that they had him in a storage bin!! No holes or anything with the cap on in complete darkness (Not sure how long he was in those conditions). Anyways when we got home I let him out to explore his new place and while he was going around I noticed a brown weird indented spot on his rear. I’m really not sure what it means... help🥺? He doesn’t seem to be in pain in that area but it is concerning. (Also enjoy his lil Superman <3)


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 27, 2021)

Can you do a close-up of that spot. I'm not sure where to look.
I will say stretched out like he is in the photo he feels comfortable with his surroundings.


----------



## Tootie_x_rouge (Jan 27, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Can you do a close-up of that spot. I'm not sure where to look.
> I will say stretched out like he is in the photo he feels comfortable with his surroundings.


Thank you <3 
I try my best to make him feel at home when he first arrived you couldn’t go anywhere near him without him grunting or thumping 

The brown spot is my area of concern it may just be his color but the fur in that area just seems different and seems like it’s sort of indented a bit??!? He arrived with this spot so I have no idea how long he’s had it.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 27, 2021)

It's uniform in color and makes me think it's his natural color. Fur can get stained by urine and poop. But I don't think that's it.
Is it wet or sticky at that spot. Try wiping with a damp paper towel and see if anything comes off. Hopefully @Bunnylady will see this and can help.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 27, 2021)

With the condition he was living at the pet store,pet store in general the thumping and grunting are natural. Be patient with him, but be the boss gentle but firm and he'll come around. Patience is key.  Way smarter people then me will see this and get you help.


----------



## Tootie_x_rouge (Jan 27, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> It's uniform in color and makes me think it's his natural color. Fur can get stained by urine and poop. But I don't think that's it.
> Is it wet or sticky at that spot. Try wiping with a damp paper towel and see if anything comes off. Hopefully @Bunnylady will see this and can help.


I just gave him a butt bath so I can’t really tell if it’s wet but no from other times I’ve touched him in that area it seemed pretty dry and he didn’t flinch so I assume it doesn’t inflict him pain. When grooming i noticed that the fur does generally come of brown


----------



## Tootie_x_rouge (Jan 27, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> With the condition he was living at the pet store,pet store in general the thumping and grunting are natural. Be patient with him, but be the boss gentle but firm and he'll come around. Patience is key.  Way smarter people then me will see this and get you help.


I thought he was going to be an aggressive one but after the second day he came around <3 now he begs to be pet and loves zooming around and playing. Still freaks out when carried but that is just a bunny thing  Smh frick pet stores and there horrible husbandry


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 27, 2021)

For me, the simplest explanation for that patch is that it's an area of hair that simply hasn't ever shed out. You see it sometimes - rabbits that only molt part of their coat, and just never quite finish for some reason. Some rabbits seem to be constantly molting, and may be wearing hair of half a dozen different shades because the hair fades/gets sun-bleached or stained as it ages.


----------



## messybun (Jan 27, 2021)

Great job for rescuing him!!!!! I agree with bunny lady, it looks a bit like unshed fur. If he’s doing zoomies and stretching out then you can bet your fluffy tail a rabbit is relaxed lol. I expect he’ll learn to not mind being held soon enough.
This looks like a very large rabbit, I wonder if there isn’t a little Flemish giant in there. The coat also looks like maybe a bit of Rex? 
Do you know for certain it is a boy? The dewlap (fatty roll under the chin) is more common in females than males; but both can have it. These are just curiosity questions, you rabbit looks to be settling in very well and seems you are doing great with him.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 28, 2021)

@ messybun I thought I was seeing some Flemish myself.

@ bunnylady is there anything to add in food that will help get a complete molt.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2021)

A good way to remove loose molting fur is to groom him with damp hands. A spray mist bottle comes in handy. You can lightly mist him or your hands if he is afraid of the mist bottle. Then rub over his body back and forth, The dampness will make the fur stick to your hands. Rub your hands together and the fur rolls up for easy disposal.


----------



## Tootie_x_rouge (Jan 28, 2021)

messybun said:


> Great job for rescuing him!!!!! I agree with bunny lady, it looks a bit like unshed fur. If he’s doing zoomies and stretching out then you can bet your fluffy tail a rabbit is relaxed lol. I expect he’ll learn to not mind being held soon enough.
> This looks like a very large rabbit, I wonder if there isn’t a little Flemish giant in there. The coat also looks like maybe a bit of Rex?
> Do you know for certain it is a boy? The dewlap (fatty roll under the chin) is more common in females than males; but both can have it. These are just curiosity questions, you rabbit looks to be settling in very well and seems you are doing great with him.


Hehe I was told it was a male but haven’t been curios enough to check🙊 I’m planning to take him on his first check up soon I’m just trying to find a good place with good rabbit care. I’m also don’t drive so I have to find someone who cares to take me😅 it was the first time I had seen a bunny with a dewlap and I thought he was chubby and had a double chin but I looked it up and found out what it was🤣
It would be interesting to know what breed it is but I have no idea <3


----------



## Tootie_x_rouge (Jan 28, 2021)

Baymule said:


> A good way to remove loose molting fur is to groom him with damp hands. A spray mist bottle comes in handy. You can lightly mist him or your hands if he is afraid of the mist bottle. Then rub over his body back and forth, The dampness will make the fur stick to your hands. Rub your hands together and the fur rolls up for easy disposal.


Ohh that’s so interesting! I bought him those little plastic grooming things just to get him used to being groomed I didn’t want to go with the pointy comb right away since I read somewhere that bunnies had sensitive skin and they don’t really like it. Get some hair out not the best but it’s something. Will definitely try this method though thank you <3


----------



## Tootie_x_rouge (Jan 28, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> @ messybun I thought I was seeing some Flemish myself.
> 
> @ bunnylady is there anything to add in food that will help get a complete molt.


So does that mean there’s a possibility he’s gonna get huge?! My mom is going to freak
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I ordered his hay. It’s taking a while to get here though and it’s frustrating me ): I got him 25lbs of Timothy from pet select I’m pretty sure. Other than that every morning at 8 I give him his veggies and he usually doesn’t finish it till like later. 3-5ish I give his him pellets so he can chomp away. It honestly probably isn’t the best food schedule but I’m working but any advice is well appreciated. He also has water at all times as any living thing should


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 28, 2021)

Tootie_x_rouge said:


> So does that mean there’s a possibility he’s gonna get huge?! My mom is going to freak



No, if he's a year old, he's as big as he's going to get. Even giant breeds are considered seniors (adults) at 8 months of age. Frankly, I don't see Flemish (definitely not Flemish ears!) - how much does he weigh? I'm trying to decide if I'm seeing ticking throughout his coat, which would make his color (Gold-Tipped) Steel, a color that could come from a wide variety of breeds from Netherland Dwarf to French Lop. I'm thinking he's a mixed breed rabbit.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 28, 2021)

Good job rescuing the bun.  The two of you will become great friends.  Please watch him/her when given free run of the house.  Wouldn't want your new cuddlebuddy to get fried chewing on an electric cord.  

Looking forward to seeing updates on your new adventure!


----------



## messybun (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m going to be honest, I don’t take my buns to a vet. When I first got into them I read everyone saying you have to, and that rabbits are like dogs and cats. My personal experience was bad, the vet had very little clue of how to handle my animals. I’ve heard of different experiences, but that’s mine. If your animal seems healthy I don’t see a reason to take him. Jmo. If you’ve had your bun for over a month then your safe and it doesn’t matter boy or girl lol.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Mar 4, 2021)

The prices of vet care have gotten to where we pretty much do all care here instead of taking the bunnies in to a vet.  

https://www.merckvetmanual.com/  That link is for the Merck Veterinary Manual. Pretty much all the information that you should need. Or ask the folks here, they can generally help point you in the right direction.

If the rabbit isn't sick, why take it to a vet?  Prevention is much better than repair, so read up on how to keep it healthy and skip the vet visits.


----------



## thumbelina (Mar 4, 2021)

I agree that based on those pics its just his color. I also think he might be a she based on that dewlap lol probably mixed but i do see some rex traits like the ears and coat texture


----------

